# How do you laugh?



## Sharpnel (Aug 3, 2014)

That hearty guffaw, though.
I laugh and I stop all of the sudden.


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

I have a couple of different laughs. The first one is when I'm at home, and it's this like, high-pitched squeal that's also really breathy? And then I have my "public accepted" laugh which is kind of a silent giggle/haha laugh, that I want to show I'm entertained, but I don't want people to know that my actual laugh is stupid. My ex hates my laugh, and constantly would tell me to "laugh out" instead of "sucking in."


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Throwing my head down and slamming my hands against whatever in front of me and laughing breathlessly (like a silent machine gun mixed with a wheeze sound, I laugh from my nose.)
If someone's next to me, I fall on them laughing.

In severe cases, I squat on the floor tearing up and laughing breathlessly without any sound for about 20 seconds, then I take the hugest gasp ever. Sometimes snorting at the end if I'm so done.


----------



## cholachola (Oct 27, 2014)

i don't know why but this thread is hilarious and funny hahaha :laughing:


----------



## ZombieDragons (Nov 1, 2014)

I either snortlaugh, or do a really short, high laugh that quickly get quiet. Then I probaly just keep grinning. 
Sometimes it's like an evil scientists laugh or something.


----------



## kalamitykim (Nov 2, 2014)

Aww, no one laughs like Santa.


----------



## Sir Cat Mittenbuns (Apr 1, 2014)

Sometimes I just chuckle, but when I laugh out loud it comes out like a donkey-laugh... sadly (for me). Sometimes I laugh so hard that no sound comes out (so the mime laugh, I guess?). 

My friend has this hilarious laugh that cracks me up everytime, like a high-pitched, regular "Hih hih hih" laugh. (Kind of like... Mama Claus??)


----------



## kalamitykim (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

I know I lose control when I laugh, but as to which one, it alternates.


----------

